# best custom paint jobs ever!



## excalibur

Im giving this a shot just because I would love to see it, and Im sure others will too. 

POST PICS OF WHAT YOU THINK IS THE BEST PAINT JOBS EVER, NOT LIMITED TO LOWRIDERS, BUT I THINK WE ALL WANT TO SEE LOWRIDERS FOR THE MOST PART. 

this is an open topic for FINISHED PAINT JOBS. ANY COLOR, ANY STYLE.


----------



## excalibur

Ill start it off, I love these paint jobs...


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## DELGADO74

Rich's "El 63 Vive"









Jose's Inspirations "One Pinche Grand Prix"









Luke's "54 4 U"


----------



## groovin ruben

one of my favorites but the again every car I have seen from LIFESTYLE has bad ass paint jobs.


----------



## excalibur

more of my faves


----------



## mr. cadlac

LACTICITY LOWRIDER


----------



## excalibur

thats different. 


come on guys, lets make this a huge topic, no more running around to find pics of nice paint ideas.


----------



## excalibur

this is MY best paint job to date. not much, but Im proud of it. :biggrin:


----------



## mr. cadlac

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss

this guy is bad as hell...the pictures on his website don't do his work justice...check out the 59 drop in the streetlow gallery...
http://www.lucky7customs.com/mainshop.html


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jun 16 2008, 06:41 PM~10883339
> *this guy is bad as hell...the pictures on his website don't do his work justice...check out the 59 drop in the streetlow gallery...
> http://www.lucky7customs.com/mainshop.html
> *


ohh yea thats marcos garcia, best pure painter around, killer work


----------



## mr. cadlac

dang no more pics up ????


----------



## kraz13

You got good taste on these paint style, keep the pics comming. Love those 70s/80's style!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 10 2008, 09:58 PM~10843181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does anyone know if this is White Diamond paint? The one Cadillac uses for its cars and SUVs.....


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 11 2008, 12:58 AM~10843181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Damn thats clean hey bro where can i get some of those crosslaced wire wheels?


----------



## mr. cadlac

bad ass paint pics please let's see some ................. :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jun 20 2008, 04:50 PM~10916120
> *:thumbsup: Damn thats clean hey bro where can i get some of those crosslaced wire wheels?
> *


from zenith


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jun 20 2008, 11:05 AM~10914090
> *Does anyone know if this is White Diamond paint?  The one Cadillac uses for its cars and SUVs.....
> *


no, its the stock lincoln color with 8 coats of white pearl on top of the patterns


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 20 2008, 09:40 PM~10917642
> *no, its the stock lincoln color with 8 coats of white pearl on top of the patterns
> *


Oh shit...so that's what it looks like with 8 coats of white pearl huh? I have the same color Town Car.....that Ivory Pearl stock color but getting it sprayed at the moment White Diamond which somewhat looks like that. Got the 13x7 Gold Center Daytons just chillin' in the garage ready to be slapped on. That TC looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76monte1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

ttt for new pics


----------



## JUCD64




----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## joe nuts

any one know what color this is


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Jun 24 2008, 05:43 PM~10943142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one know what color this is
> *


Looks like Candy Tangerine. Very nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Jun 24 2008, 04:43 PM~10943142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one know what color this is
> *


tangerine and pegan gold mixed over gold base


----------



## KINGCADILLAC

ONE OF THE BEST.......EVER!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jun 26 2008, 12:05 AM~10953116
> *ONE OF THE BEST.......EVER!!!
> 
> *


pretty much anything he does belongs in this topic.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10953251
> *pretty much anything he does belongs in this topic.
> *


INDEED


----------



## ke miras

Any more pics of the chick?


> *hot$tuff5964  Posted Yesterday, 07:08 PM
> user posted image*


----------



## kraz13




----------



## kraz13

Lifestyle again!


----------



## kraz13

Lifestyle does have noting but the best paint jobs out there! Now this one is my personal fav. any better pic please post them. I did get to see it in person.. and fall in love with it!.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Jun 26 2008, 01:11 AM~10953619
> *Any more pics of the chick?
> *


check the rob vanderslice topic :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BigTigger R.O., mr.fisheye

I SEE YOU LOOKING!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 26 2008, 06:41 AM~10954609
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigTigger R.O., mr.fisheye
> 
> I SEE YOU LOOKING!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know it tig!!!!..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10943679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my favorite. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
the car is nice too


----------



## mr.fisheye

CASANOVA III...


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

ROLLIN MALO...


----------



## KINGCADILLAC




----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jun 26 2008, 12:34 AM~10953321
> *INDEED
> 
> *



ATTN TO DETAIL.... WILL TRULY BE MISSED.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 26 2008, 02:55 AM~10953934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 25 2008, 11:55 PM~10953934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DELGADO74

]


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 26 2008, 11:08 PM~10960018
> *ROLLIN MALO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my personal all time favorite!


----------



## excalibur

Possibly the next best paint job ever!



> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 28 2006, 02:53 AM~4942859
> *some new pics. sorry about the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MRLATINO

ANY CAR FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB HERE ARE A FEW


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jul 1 2008, 10:26 PM~10992903
> *ANY CAR FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB  HERE ARE A FEW
> *


Very True.


----------



## umlolo

truelly speaking all custom paint jobs are best when im at a show what i thought was best 2mins ago changes


----------



## Trouble_T

well the paint jobs a killer. 
but i like the raw look .. what u think?







































??? kronic illusions out of houston texas


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 2 2008, 06:13 PM~11000506
> *well the paint jobs a killer.
> but i like the raw look .. what u think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? kronic illusions out of houston texas
> *


Not hating or nothing....but how is that artistic....Anybody can buff a car to that........all of these paint jobs you see in here...are 1 OF A KIND, ORIGINAL, MASTERPIECES...but legendary painters....that truck...does not belong in this topic, sory homie


----------



## Trouble_T

well here is the othe two any bodys . pls if it was that easy there would not only be 3 like this...


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 2 2008, 08:13 PM~11000506
> *well the paint jobs a killer.
> but i like the raw look .. what u think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? kronic illusions out of houston texas
> *


that dont belong in here

all the other cars in here are works of art

thats just work


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 2 2008, 06:27 PM~11000600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well here is the othe two any bodys . pls if it was that easy there would not only be 3 like this...
> *


no, that is not the reason there is only three of them.


----------



## hotstuff5964

http://www.alsacorp.com/products/chromefx/chromefx_show.htm


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC+Jun 25 2008, 10:05 PM~10953116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF THE BEST.......EVER!!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGCADILLAC_@Jun 25 2008, 10:34 PM~10953321
> *INDEED
> 
> *



SOME BAD ASS WORK!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 2 2008, 06:27 PM~11000600
> *well here is the othe two any bodys . pls if it was that easy there would not only be 3 like this...
> *


LOOK,.....GENIUS, read this topics title..."best PAINT job ever"...

there is NO paint on a POLISHED car!!!
:twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 2 2008, 07:55 PM~11001207
> *that dont belong in here
> 
> all the other cars in here are works of art
> 
> thats just work
> *


X1000000


----------



## 1938_MASTER

HARD TO TELL BUT ITS FLAKED THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## Trouble_T

your right work 11 weeks to finish half a truck whats a paint job now a days a week? lol my polish cost enough to paint a fleet of rides.. all work done by hand no power tools . 
....real g's get it done haters do what they can.....


----------



## hotstuff5964

fuck out of here with that attitude buddy

if you really are dumb enough to spend 11 weeks to get that aluminum foil finish i don't know what to tell you, you should have just used the stuff from alsa, then it would have looked like real chrome, not foil. 

to be honest i think you did use the alsa stuff you just fucked it up and it looks like foil now.


----------



## tyrellt

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 30 2008, 09:50 PM~10986197
> *Possibly the next best paint job ever!
> *


i agree super talent


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 2 2008, 10:49 PM~11002774
> *your right work 11 weeks to finish half a truck whats a paint job now a days a week? lol my polish cost enough to paint a fleet of rides.. all work done by hand no power tools .
> ....real g's get it done haters do what they can.....
> *


"real g's" can afford a paint job from an O.G.......bring that polished piece of shit to a real car show and see if it places IN ANYTHING.....keep your taco truck at home!!!


----------



## Trouble_T

you can suk a dick with your cartoon ride if i wanted to see crayola at its best i would get the comic strip and read the paper.
grow up and stop putting cartoons on your rides .


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 3 2008, 08:29 AM~11004611
> *you can suk a dick with your cartoon ride if i wanted to see crayola at its best i would get the comic strip and read the paper.
> grow up and stop putting cartoons on your rides .
> *


LOOK MUTHERFUCKER, OBVIOUSLY YOU DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT LOWRIDING!!! SO KEEP YOUR FAST N FURIOUS ASS OUT OF HERE

BEFORE YOUR MOUTH WRITES A CHECK YOUR ASS CANT CASH HOMIE...

DONT COME ON HERE DISRESPECTING LEGENDS IN THIS SHIT 

YOULL GET DEALT WITH REAL QUICK!!!!!

BITCH!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 3 2008, 10:29 AM~11004611
> *you can suk a dick with your cartoon ride if i wanted to see crayola at its best i would get the comic strip and read the paper.
> grow up and stop putting cartoons on your rides .
> *


ahahahaa the aluminum foil gangsta up in this bitch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jun 25 2008, 10:34 PM~10953321
> *INDEED
> 
> *


fuckin nice nice nice.....LEGEND!!


----------



## 1229

just so you guys know, these 2 cars were painted by 2 different painters.




67 was painted by Mario Gomez (RIP)


> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC+Jun 26 2008, 01:05 AM~10953116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF THE BEST.......EVER!!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 63 was painted by Danny D
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGCADILLAC_@Jun 26 2008, 01:34 AM~10953321
> *INDEED
> 
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2008, 12:20 PM~11006234
> *just so you guys know, these 2 cars were painted by 2 different painters.
> 67 was painted by Mario Gomez (RIP)
> 63 was painted by Danny D
> *


No shit, wow i thought both were by mario...

Danny D killed that impala....RESPECT!


----------



## Trouble_T

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 3 2008, 08:35 AM~11004648
> *LOOK MUTHERFUCKER, OBVIOUSLY YOU DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT LOWRIDING!!! SO KEEP YOUR FAST N FURIOUS ASS OUT OF HERE
> 
> BEFORE YOUR MOUTH WRITES A CHECK YOUR ASS CANT CASH HOMIE...
> 
> DONT COME ON HERE DISRESPECTING LEGENDS IN THIS SHIT
> 
> YOULL GET DEALT WITH REAL QUICK!!!!!
> 
> BITCH!!
> *


legends lol u mean HAS BEEN i seen your work ,,, 
and you talk like u hard .. lol .this is 2008 not 1he 90's 
get a new job i here chucky cheese needs airbrush artist...
play boy you couldnt afford a war with me.
plain and simple. calm yo punk ass down . 
you dont want trouble


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 3 2008, 12:56 PM~11006516
> *legends lol u mean HAS BEEN i seen your work ,,,
> and you talk like u hard .. lol .this is 2008 not 1he 90's
> get a new job i here chucky cheese needs airbrush artist...
> play boy you couldnt afford a war with me.
> plain and simple. calm yo punk ass down .
> you dont want trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u need to "afford" is a better tattoo artist.....

YOU A BALLER EH....ballers get baller tattoos, looks like a ten yr old did that shit with a sharpened fork

nice buddy holly poster btw....fuckin ****


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 3 2008, 02:56 PM~11006516
> *legends lol u mean HAS BEEN i seen your work ,,,
> and you talk like u hard .. lol .this is 2008 not 1he 90's
> get a new job i here chucky cheese needs airbrush artist...
> play boy you couldnt afford a war with me.
> plain and simple. calm yo punk ass down .
> you dont want trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol at rob vanderslice being a has been...


----------



## SEVERED TIES

^^^^^ now this is funny, bro get over it, dude your building a s-10 you ain't showing nobody anything new here. these guys are building classics not a dime a dozen s10. s10 i've been there done that, body dropped on 22's one of the first. so quit coming on here trying to start shit. remember what's mine is mine and what's yours i've probably already had.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jul 3 2008, 01:06 PM~11006604
> *^^^^^ now this is funny, bro get over it, dude your building a s-10 you ain't showing nobody anything new here. these guys are building classics not a dime a dozen s10. s10 i've been there done that, body dropped on 22's one of the first. so quit coming on here trying to start shit. remember what's mine is mine and what's yours i've probably already had.
> *



Exactly....and btw i aint rob vanderslice puto.... 

i fuckin hope i see that gay ass tattoo at the supershow

punk ass bitch with a gay ass tattoo...trying to act hard, with a fuckin buddy holly poster in the background..... fake ass mutherfucker.....quit watching boyz n the hood, and menece to society...and thinkin yo hard ....you pulled your own skirt up with your picture

no go listen to peggy sue....and leave this lowriding shit to the professionals!!!!!


----------



## MRLATINO

HERE ARE A FEW MORE THAT TO ME, ARE SOME OF THE BEST AND PICTURES DON'T DO THEM JUSTICE


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jul 3 2008, 02:04 PM~11007064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE A FEW MORE THAT TO ME, ARE SOME  OF THE BEST AND PICTURES DON'T DO THEM JUSTICE
> *


FUCK YEAH HOMIE....IVE SEEN ALOT OF THESE IN PERSON...

DEFINETLY TOP TOP JOBS OUT THERE...LIFESTYLE ALWAYS REPS......

I AGREE 1,000,000%


----------



## SEVERED TIES

two face has to be one of my favs of all time..


----------



## hotstuff5964

yeah i dont think there are too many people that can get away with doing 2 different paint jobs on 1 car.


----------



## Trouble_T

thats some funny shit , is that english "puto" 
you ****** shut up and pray that you dont get deported..
u pc pussy u can act hard online but in real life ..... u already know.


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

THESES R SOME GREAT LOOKING RIDES. MIND IF I PUT MINE IN THE MIX?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 3 2008, 02:49 PM~11007365
> *thats some funny shit , is that english "puto"
> you ****** shut up and pray that you dont get deported..
> u pc pussy u can act hard online but in real life ..... u already know.
> *



your a fuckin cunt, i aint even gonna respond to your dumbass any more....your killing this thread, you come on here talkin shit bout all these legeadary painters like you know what the fuck is up!!

but just so you know, i will be at the vegas supershow, at the vanderslice customs booth, wearing a shirt with my name on it...come say hi..."the only thing i wish,... i wish ur bitch ass would"

but seeing how ur broke ass cant post up your "ballin ass" ride...cuz you have let everyknow how much money you got and what a "g" you are.....you probly cant afford the trip. 

so go fuck your self, and your mom, you inbreed. goat sucking, ball sack gargling, asshole licking, fagget

im out


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11007727
> *your a fuckin cunt, i aint even gonna respond to your dumbass any more....your killing this thread, you come on here talkin shit bout all these legeadary painters like you know what the fuck is up!!
> 
> but just so you know, i will be at the vegas supershow, at the vanderslice customs booth, wearing a shirt with my name on it...come say hi..."the only thing i wish,... i wish ur bitch ass would"
> 
> but seeing how ur broke ass cant post up your "ballin ass" ride...cuz you have let everyknow how much money you got and what a "g" you are.....you probly cant afford the trip.
> 
> so go fuck your self, and your mom, you inbreed. goat sucking, ball sack gargling, asshole licking, fagget
> 
> im out
> *





hey you forgot sausage smuggling, rump ranging ,cock strangling , ass pirate!!!! :biggrin: j/k dont sweat some idiot making bs comments people like this thrive on your feed back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickatina

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 3 2008, 01:02 PM~11006565
> *what u need to "afford" is a better tattoo artist.....
> 
> YOU A BALLER EH....ballers get baller tattoos,  looks like a ten yr old did that shit with a sharpened fork
> 
> nice buddy holly poster btw....fuckin ****
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur

alright, Im getting kinda pissed here. this topic was created to showcase the best paintjobs in the lowrider world. all these cars demand the highest respect because of their caliber of work and craftsmanship, and being trendsetters and classics.

MR TROUBLE T, you are obviously a jelous hater because your not getting praised for your wack ass S10. like the topic says, BEST PAINT JOBS EVER, not buffed out stripped down bodies with no style. yea, your trucks different, but thats not always a good thing.


TROUBLE T, just go on with your life and stay out of my topic that was going so well.


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 3 2008, 07:24 PM~11009469
> *alright, Im getting kinda pissed here.  this topic was created to showcase the best paintjobs in the lowrider world.  all these cars demand the highest respect because of their caliber of work and craftsmanship, and being trendsetters and classics.
> 
> MR TROUBLE T,  you are obviously a jelous hater because your not getting praised for your wack ass S10.  like the topic says,  BEST PAINT JOBS EVER, not buffed out stripped down bodies with no style.  yea, your trucks different, but thats not always a good thing.
> TROUBLE T,  just go on with your life and stay out of my topic that was going so well.
> *



WELL PUT HOMIE.


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jul 3 2008, 09:49 PM~11010364
> *WELL PUT HOMIE.
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 3 2008, 09:24 PM~11009469
> *alright, Im getting kinda pissed here.  this topic was created to showcase the best paintjobs in the lowrider world.  all these cars demand the highest respect because of their caliber of work and craftsmanship, and being trendsetters and classics.
> 
> MR TROUBLE T,  you are obviously a jelous hater because your not getting praised for your wack ass S10.  like the topic says,  BEST PAINT JOBS EVER, not buffed out stripped down bodies with no style.  yea, your trucks different, but thats not always a good thing.
> TROUBLE T,  just go on with your life and stay out of my topic that was going so well.
> *


 :thumbsup: , well put
These are some of the best paint jobs ive ever seen!


----------



## Trouble_T

lol...
here is the last guy that talked shit at the show .
h







e thought he was hot so i lit his ass up .. see u in vegas!


----------



## Trouble_T




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jul 4 2008, 01:49 AM~11010364
> *WELL PUT HOMIE.
> *




x1000000000  give respect where it is due


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 4 2008, 12:34 PM~11012529
> *lol...
> here is the last guy that talked shit at the show .
> h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e thought he was hot so i lit his ass up .. see u in vegas!
> *


fight like a man pussy :uh:

fucking arsonist :uh:


----------



## Trouble_T




----------



## Trouble_T

and the comment abut respect.fuck respect i respect my balls cause they have been hanging with my dick for life ...


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 4 2008, 11:34 AM~11012529
> *lol...
> here is the last guy that talked shit at the show .
> h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e thought he was hot so i lit his ass up .. see u in vegas!
> *


 just get off this fukin topic, ur s10 is diff, i think its fukin gay. but to each his own. This topic is about best paint jobs ever, u dont even have paint so y post here


----------



## MRLATINO

CRAZY TO SIMPLE THESE PAINT JOBS R SWEET


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jul 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11012907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAZY TO SIMPLE THESE PAINT JOBS R SWEET
> *


are the headlights on that 77 painted red??? anyone know what wheel size that is?


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 11:13 PM~11019951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like hustler 63, i like it


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 6 2008, 01:13 AM~11019951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO




----------



## ~~RED~~

"sunset strip" has to be the nicest paint job I have ever seen! That car gets my vote. Good topic keep it up guys! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## REYXTC




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jul 6 2008, 06:42 PM~11024225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jul 4 2008, 11:42 AM~11012907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAZY TO SIMPLE THESE PAINT JOBS R SWEET
> *



THAT 63 RAGGY IS SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 77lincoln818

GOOD TOPIC BESIDES THE S-10 OWNER


----------



## hotstuff5964

yeah that dude is a total douche


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 4 2008, 09:34 AM~11012529
> *lol...
> here is the last guy that talked shit at the show .
> h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e thought he was hot so i lit his ass up .. see u in vegas!
> *


thought u were such a "G" he aint got one mark on him, i was expecting someone laid out on the ground at least... all u did was polish a single cab s10, u couldnt even do the rear of the cab. and u ask ppls opinion on what they thought u wanted the truth dont be hurt cause u got the truth.

the rims r like from 1990. your shit is weak! embarrasement to s10s. :uh:


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jul 6 2008, 05:42 PM~11024225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: this is my favorite so far. look at the HOOD DAMN!


----------



## rug442

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## sicx13

i know someone gonna bust out with a gypsy rose picture.


----------



## nenothenacrious

i dont know how to post pics but i would post gangster's 64 impala Santana from majestics that paint job is pretty bad


----------



## nenothenacrious

there it goes


----------



## Airborne

Anything from Rob gets my vote. He was doing those bad ass intertwined crazy fucking patterns when everyone else was just painting colored lines and bullshit blocks with fades.


Hands down, fucking game over.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2008, 01:23 PM~11056972
> *Anything from Rob gets my vote. He was doing those bad ass intertwined crazy fucking patterns when everyone else was just painting colored lines and bullshit blocks with fades.
> Hands down, fucking game over.
> *



I AGREE...X-1BILLION :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 8 2008, 09:28 PM~11043489
> *yeah that dude is a total douche
> *


X2


----------



## skan91




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nenothenacrious_@Jul 10 2008, 10:49 AM~11055592
> *there it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by nenothenacrious_@Jul 10 2008, 10:49 AM~11055592
> *there it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that car still around?


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2008, 12:24 AM~11003089
> *fuck out of here with that attitude buddy
> 
> 
> to be honest i think you did use the alsa stuff you just fucked it up and it looks like foil now.
> *


 :biggrin: My thoughts exactly!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11057041
> *I AGREE...X-1BILLION :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



It's no shit. There are some people with strong talent out there, but Rob fucking takes the blue ribbon on this one.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

anything from lifestyle has the best paint job ever...lol


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

some really nices ones in this topic! :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 9 2008, 04:21 AM~11044568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any more pics of this? hood close ups?


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jul 14 2008, 07:15 AM~11082689
> *is that car still around?
> *


That car was sold over seas and now is in Japan.


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jul 16 2008, 10:25 AM~11102860
> *That car was sold over seas and now is in Japan.
> *


cool, i was reading gangsters story and and it sais several show quality lowriders were confiscated when he got locked up. woulda been a damn shame for the feds to have this car


----------



## streetdynamics

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 2 2008, 08:26 PM~11001453
> *LOOK,.....GENIUS,  read this topics title..."best PAINT job ever"...
> 
> there is NO paint on a POLISHED car!!!
> :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


that is alsa paint...like mirra chrome..


----------



## JustCruisin

One of my faves
















:thumbsup: :worship:  :wow: :yes:


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 3 2008, 12:56 PM~11006516
> *legends lol u mean HAS BEEN i seen your work ,,,
> and you talk like u hard .. lol .this is 2008 not 1he 90's
> get a new job i here chucky cheese needs airbrush artist...
> play boy you couldnt afford a war with me.
> plain and simple. calm yo punk ass down .
> you dont want trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hands down, that is the most white trash thing I have ever seen....... makes me ashamed to be white :angry:


----------



## PABLOC13

this is a GREAT TOPIC...***POST MORE PICS*** !!! :cheesy:


----------



## wet-n-wild

HERE ARE SOME THAT I THINK ARE THE BEST!!! :biggrin: 


































































ROB VANDERSLICE AND DANNY D ARE THE SHIT AND PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING THEY TOUCH IS TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

DON'T FORGET DeALBA!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nenothenacrious_@Jul 10 2008, 10:49 AM~11055592
> *there it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## King Daddy

With exceptions these are of the most some killer paint jobs. The pics will never do justice on here but don't stop posting them.


----------



## low4life74

Any pics of work done by Candyman (Corpus Christi, TX) and Levi?


----------



## low4life74

Found this in the Candyman's topic. Just a small sample of his work.


----------



## low4life74




----------



## caprice 66

What about these two from Fresno" EASTSIDE"?
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 58wag

the one, the only moonflower :worship:


----------



## excalibur

great stuff! Im so glad this topic is still going. talk about inspiration.


----------



## caprice 66

Don't forget PREMIER C.C. ?


































Bad ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Nov 16 2008, 12:20 PM~12171644
> *DON'T FORGET DeALBA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## wet-n-wild

THERE IS A LOT OF NICE WORK IN THIS TOPIC. IT IS REALLY HARD TO PICK A FAVORITE. A LOT OF PAINTERS I LOOK UP TO HAVE WORK POSTED IN HERE. GREAT WORK BY EVERYONE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 18 2008, 03:21 PM~12193115
> *THERE IS A LOT OF NICE WORK IN THIS TOPIC. IT IS REALLY HARD TO PICK A FAVORITE. A LOT OF PAINTERS I LOOK UP TO HAVE WORK POSTED IN HERE. GREAT WORK BY EVERYONE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


X 2 EVERY ONES WORK IS SO DIFFERENT IN DETAIL.


----------



## DELGADO74

not done yet gettin murals on the other side by alfarro


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 16 2008, 12:40 PM~12171746
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


this car is in japan. this is one of the best paint jobs i have ever seen. DOC hooked this car up. some paint jobs are way out. but this car is strait GANGSTER.


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by nenothenacrious_@Jul 10 2008, 10:49 AM~11055592
> *there it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SORRY i'm talking about this car :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Nov 16 2008, 07:20 PM~12171644
> *DON'T FORGET DeALBA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorite paint jobs


----------



## crenshaw magraw

the new topic should be wich cars have the most amount of time maskin off ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 65chevyman

smokin 65 from vallego cali


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT !




Dang I love Lowriders !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


These are the baddest a$$ painted cars on the Planet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stugots

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Nov 16 2008, 05:04 PM~12172840
> *Found this in the Candyman's topic. Just a small sample of his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That picture is sick!


----------



## Guest

wow, alot of nice work.. always loved robs work though


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 16 2008, 10:29 AM~12170787
> *HERE ARE SOME THAT I THINK ARE THE BEST!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wrapped with Envy had some killer paint.
Good topic ,started out a lil weird, but good stuff the last few pages.


----------



## TUKINSTANG

I dont know if this counts but here is my 2004 mustang I really like my paint job let me kow what you think of str8 Kandi. www.sychotik.com


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jun 25 2008, 10:05 PM~10953116
> *ONE OF THE BEST.......EVER!!!
> 
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## backbumpin

That mustang is sick. Shit looks good homie!


----------



## TUKINSTANG

Thanks brother


----------



## angel85lx

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 3 2008, 03:46 PM~11007727
> *your a fuckin cunt, i aint even gonna respond to your dumbass any more....your killing this thread, you come on here talkin shit bout all these legeadary painters like you know what the fuck is up!!
> 
> but just so you know, i will be at the vegas supershow, at the vanderslice customs booth, wearing a shirt with my name on it...come say hi..."the only thing i wish,... i wish ur bitch ass would"
> 
> but seeing how ur broke ass cant post up your "ballin ass" ride...cuz you have let everyknow how much money you got and what a "g" you are.....you probly cant afford the trip.
> 
> so go fuck your self, and your mom, you inbreed. goat sucking, ball sack gargling, asshole licking, fagget
> 
> im out
> *


so did trouble ever show up to the super show????


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE




----------



## 65rivi

Toxic Fumes aka Mad One aka Jerry, is one of the most talented painters in the industry, and he started pretty young, he's got his style just like Rob has his and Danny D has his. They excel in their own styles and shouldn't be compared to each other. Their just talented individuals. Too much flake not done properly i.e Candy Man can just look Funky, I'm not saying his work isn't good, cause he has made a name for himself with that style of painting and no matter how many cars he paints you look at them and they all seem to look the same, case in point the ones that were posted on here, practically the same patterns just in different colors, again this is MY OPINION, now I know he's painted several cars that look great but yall didn't post any of those on here, I remember that "1 bad Maxima" he painted years ago, that to me was a cutting edge paint job and in my opinion he should've stayed with that type of style, he was great at it, but again it's just MY OWN personal opinion. I want to make that clear so I don't get cussed out for stating my opinion. Now you look at work like Danny D's and his stuff is always different with multi-colored paint jobs and leafing and striping fades you name it he incorporates it in his work, Rob same thing he is able to play with different colors and the time it take for him to tape all those patterns is CRAZY, but yet he makes it work... I'm a big fan of some of his work, not ALL but certain cars, again MY OPINION respect it please. "Jerry" is the same, some may even compare his and Rob's style and that has actually been debated before, but I'm not here to do that, his style is his own there is no if and or buts about it, just look at this post above mine...looks nothing like "Casanova", "Rollin Malo","Turning Heads" etc. It's different and the trophies speak for themselves, again MY OPINION. DeAlba's are another team of painter's they do great work with a style of their own. Marcos Garcia's in the same boat, great painter's, Sal Manzano some great work, some not so great but it's MY OPINION. Doc, his work is great, it's not my style but doesn't mean it's not great work. And let's not forget the legendary Mike Lopez... may he rest in peace.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 4 2010, 07:46 PM~16184350
> *Toxic Fumes aka Mad One aka Jerry, is one of the most talented painters in the industry, and he started pretty young, he's got his style just like Rob has his and Danny D has his. They excel in their own styles and shouldn't be compared to each other. Their just talented individuals.  Too much flake not done properly i.e Candy Man can just look Funky, I'm not saying his work isn't good, cause he has made a name for himself with that style of painting and no matter how many cars he paints you look at them and they all seem to look the same, case in point the ones that were posted on here, practically the same patterns just in different colors, again this is MY OPINION, now I know he's painted several cars that look great but yall didn't post any of those on here, I remember that "1 bad Maxima" he painted years ago, that to me was a cutting edge paint job and in my opinion he should've stayed with that type of style, he was great at it, but again it's just MY OWN personal opinion. I want to make that clear so I don't get cussed out for stating my opinion. Now you look at work like Danny D's and his stuff is always different with multi-colored paint jobs and leafing and striping fades you name it he incorporates it in his work, Rob same thing he is able to play with different colors and the time it take for him to tape all those patterns is CRAZY, but yet he makes it work... I'm a big fan of some of his work, not ALL but certain cars, again MY OPINION respect it please. "Jerry" is the same, some may even compare his and Rob's style and that has actually been debated before, but I'm not here to do that, his style is his own there is no if and or buts about it, just look at this post above mine...looks nothing like "Casanova", "Rollin Malo","Turning Heads" etc. It's different and the trophies speak for themselves, again MY OPINION. DeAlba's are another team of painter's they do great work with a style of their own. Marcos Garcia's in the same boat, great painter's, Sal Manzano some great work, some not so great but it's MY OPINION. Doc, his work is great, it's not my style but doesn't mean it's not great work. And let's not forget the legendary Mike Lopez... may he rest in peace.
> *


wow :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2008, 11:54 AM~10963425
> *ATTN TO DETAIL.... WILL TRULY BE MISSED.*




 Your Right.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 4 2010, 09:46 PM~16184350
> *Toxic Fumes aka Mad One aka Jerry, is one of the most talented painters in the industry, and he started pretty young, he's got his style just like Rob has his and Danny D has his. They excel in their own styles and shouldn't be compared to each other. Their just talented individuals.  Too much flake not done properly i.e Candy Man can just look Funky, I'm not saying his work isn't good, cause he has made a name for himself with that style of painting and no matter how many cars he paints you look at them and they all seem to look the same, case in point the ones that were posted on here, practically the same patterns just in different colors, again this is MY OPINION, now I know he's painted several cars that look great but yall didn't post any of those on here, I remember that "1 bad Maxima" he painted years ago, that to me was a cutting edge paint job and in my opinion he should've stayed with that type of style, he was great at it, but again it's just MY OWN personal opinion. I want to make that clear so I don't get cussed out for stating my opinion. Now you look at work like Danny D's and his stuff is always different with multi-colored paint jobs and leafing and striping fades you name it he incorporates it in his work, Rob same thing he is able to play with different colors and the time it take for him to tape all those patterns is CRAZY, but yet he makes it work... I'm a big fan of some of his work, not ALL but certain cars, again MY OPINION respect it please. "Jerry" is the same, some may even compare his and Rob's style and that has actually been debated before, but I'm not here to do that, his style is his own there is no if and or buts about it, just look at this post above mine...looks nothing like "Casanova", "Rollin Malo","Turning Heads" etc. It's different and the trophies speak for themselves, again MY OPINION. DeAlba's are another team of painter's they do great work with a style of their own. Marcos Garcia's in the same boat, great painter's, Sal Manzano some great work, some not so great but it's MY OPINION. Doc, his work is great, it's not my style but doesn't mean it's not great work. And let's not forget the legendary Mike Lopez... may he rest in peace.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

big fan of MARIO latest work RIP and DannyD, Sal's Older work!!! DeAlbas, always been on top of list! the Pattern painters mentioned do cary their own weight with their own style! 

When i get to my project you will see a little of everyone :biggrin: lil dedication


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2010, 01:27 AM~16188177
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> big fan of MARIO latest work RIP and DannyD, Sal's Older work!!! DeAlbas, always been on top of list!  the Pattern painters mentioned do cary their own weight with their own style!
> 
> When i get to my project you will see a little of everyone :biggrin:  lil dedication
> *


 The way I see it painter's can have a bad day too, and all of these guys aren't perfect, but they can sure try their hardest to do a consistent job, and sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. Let's not also forget the factor of money, if you want a 20k paint job you're going to get it and it's going to be worth every penny, if you pay a lot less, don't expect a lot more than average, and even though some of these painters feel strongly about their work and only do certain cars a year, well that shows you right there, their dedication and passion for their art. I hope I didn't offend anybody with my opinions. You read the thread and some people really take this stuff waaaaaay to personal, let's not forget what this is, it's a forum where everybody's opinion should be respected and not be dissed for speaking their minds. Of course some go out of their way to push peoples buttons but we shouldn't pay any attention to those individuals, they just make us look bad amongst each other, and that ain't cool. I would like to think that most on this forum are grown ass men, but yet some still refuse to act like it. Every one have a great day, and a Happy New Year!


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 4 2010, 08:46 PM~16184350
> *Toxic Fumes aka Mad One aka Jerry, is one of the most talented painters in the industry, and he started pretty young, he's got his style just like Rob has his and Danny D has his. They excel in their own styles and shouldn't be compared to each other. Their just talented individuals.  Too much flake not done properly i.e Candy Man can just look Funky, I'm not saying his work isn't good, cause he has made a name for himself with that style of painting and no matter how many cars he paints you look at them and they all seem to look the same, case in point the ones that were posted on here, practically the same patterns just in different colors, again this is MY OPINION, now I know he's painted several cars that look great but yall didn't post any of those on here, I remember that "1 bad Maxima" he painted years ago, that to me was a cutting edge paint job and in my opinion he should've stayed with that type of style, he was great at it, but again it's just MY OWN personal opinion. I want to make that clear so I don't get cussed out for stating my opinion. Now you look at work like Danny D's and his stuff is always different with multi-colored paint jobs and leafing and striping fades you name it he incorporates it in his work, Rob same thing he is able to play with different colors and the time it take for him to tape all those patterns is CRAZY, but yet he makes it work... I'm a big fan of some of his work, not ALL but certain cars, again MY OPINION respect it please. "Jerry" is the same, some may even compare his and Rob's style and that has actually been debated before, but I'm not here to do that, his style is his own there is no if and or buts about it, just look at this post above mine...looks nothing like "Casanova", "Rollin Malo","Turning Heads" etc. It's different and the trophies speak for themselves, again MY OPINION. DeAlba's are another team of painter's they do great work with a style of their own. Marcos Garcia's in the same boat, great painter's, Sal Manzano some great work, some not so great but it's MY OPINION. Doc, his work is great, it's not my style but doesn't mean it's not great work. And let's not forget the legendary Mike Lopez... may he rest in peace.
> *


Well said, nothing wrong with having an opinion, its just words, I have had the chance to work over with Jerry in Dallas and was amazed at what that kat can do, very under appreciated in the fact of his airbrush/pattern/paint and stripping skills level, i would walk around the shop and ask who did this airbrush work ,who did these pinstripes and he would be like ...ohh yea i did em, like no big deal.He makes bad biz deals that get him over his head , but a great artist.As are the others you said Danny D,DeAlbas,Sal,Vanderslice,Doc and dont forget The Leal bros best in corpus,Steve Fernandez, Levi,Steve Deman, ect ,there are so many good ones out there.......Heres one of my fav pics i took from Jerrys photbucket acount, had to tell him how to put it on private,J dont get mad.










he still has all the empty rolls of blueline on a wire hanging at the shop, 177 rolls of blue line.


----------



## 65rivi

Very under appreciated, I think the guys over at HOC said it best when they said "He was the best painter that no one knows about" I've got nothing but love for J, ever since his "hoop it up" tournament days back in School, and him airbrushing the sickest shirts for me to wear, he's my boy! 
I don't blame the guy for blocking his pictures on here, after seeing how people ripped into him on his other thread, You'd think they were hanging the guy or something. I'd be pissed too.
Much love to J and all best painters that no one knows about.


----------



## treyimpala

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Nov 16 2008, 08:01 PM~12174169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one, the only moonflower :worship:
> *



Simon, gotta agree with you on this one...
The name,
The color,
The make, 
One bad mofo!!!!!! :x:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 5 2010, 11:11 AM~16190586
> *Well said, nothing wrong with having an opinion, its just words, I have had the chance to work over with Jerry in Dallas and was amazed at what that kat can do, very under appreciated in the fact of his airbrush/pattern/paint and stripping skills level, i would walk around the shop and ask who did this airbrush work ,who did these pinstripes and he would be like ...ohh yea i did em, like no big deal.He makes bad biz deals that get him over his head , but a great artist.As are the others you said Danny D,DeAlbas,Sal,Vanderslice,Doc and dont forget The Leal bros best in corpus,Steve Fernandez, Levi,Steve Deman, ect ,there are so many good ones out there.......Heres one of my fav pics i took from Jerrys photbucket acount, had to tell him how to put it on private,J dont get mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he still has all the empty rolls of blueline on a wire hanging at the shop, 177 rolls of blue line.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 daaaamn this man is a monster. u should have kept the password so u can borrow the finished product pics


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 5 2010, 01:11 PM~16190586
> *Well said, nothing wrong with having an opinion, its just words, I have had the chance to work over with Jerry in Dallas and was amazed at what that kat can do, very under appreciated in the fact of his airbrush/pattern/paint and stripping skills level, i would walk around the shop and ask who did this airbrush work ,who did these pinstripes and he would be like ...ohh yea i did em, like no big deal.He makes bad biz deals that get him over his head , but a great artist.As are the others you said Danny D,DeAlbas,Sal,Vanderslice,Doc and dont forget The Leal bros best in corpus,Steve Fernandez, Levi,Steve Deman, ect ,there are so many good ones out there.......Heres one of my fav pics i took from Jerrys photbucket acount, had to tell him how to put it on private,J dont get mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he still has all the empty rolls of blueline on a wire hanging at the shop, 177 rolls of blue line.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Leal Bros been around for awile! there latest work is really nice!

Steve is an innovator! remember that orange cadillac and seeing water drops for the first time...
15 yrs ago..


----------



## 65rivi

You're right about Steve Deman, Levi, and Steve Fernandez. I remember the first time I saw those drops on I think it was a yellowish/orange caddy he painted that was on LRM back in the day... it was way cool.

Leal Bros... the verdict is still out on them... they are good, but lately there stuff is beginning to look a lot like Candy Man's heavy flaked paint jobs. Not my style but to each is own.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2010, 02:56 PM~16191897
> *:0  :0  :0  daaaamn this man is a monster. u should have kept the password so u can borrow the finished product pics
> *


Pics of this ride are on page 9, it's Frank's "Outer Limits" just goes to show you how much time and effort it took to create the end product...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 5 2010, 05:43 PM~16192754
> *You're right about Steve Deman, Levi, and Steve Fernandez. I remember the first time I saw those drops on I think it was a yellowish/orange caddy he painted that was on LRM back in the day... it was way cool.
> 
> Leal Bros... the verdict is still out on them... they are good, but lately there stuff is beginning to look a lot like Candy Man's heavy flaked paint jobs. Not my style but to each is own.
> *


you can diffantly see different styles from other peeps incorperated in the paint.... if you know your paint you can tell who gets what from who...

being a painter and when peepes tell ya i want something like this..you give them what they pay for...


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 5 2010, 12:11 PM~16190586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he still has all the empty rolls of blueline on a wire hanging at the shop, 177 rolls of blue line.
> *


thats out of control
:wow:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2010, 06:13 PM~16193751
> *you can diffantly see different styles from other peeps incorperated in the paint.... if you know your paint you can tell who gets what from who...
> 
> being a painter and when peepes tell ya i want something like this..you give them what they pay for...
> *


You're absolutely right...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 5 2010, 12:11 PM~16190586
> *Well said, nothing wrong with having an opinion, its just words, I have had the chance to work over with Jerry in Dallas and was amazed at what that kat can do, very under appreciated in the fact of his airbrush/pattern/paint and stripping skills level, i would walk around the shop and ask who did this airbrush work ,who did these pinstripes and he would be like ...ohh yea i did em, like no big deal.He makes bad biz deals that get him over his head , but a great artist.As are the others you said Danny D,DeAlbas,Sal,Vanderslice,Doc and dont forget The Leal bros best in corpus,Steve Fernandez, Levi,Steve Deman, ect ,there are so many good ones out there.......Heres one of my fav pics i took from Jerrys photbucket acount, had to tell him how to put it on private,J dont get mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he still has all the empty rolls of blueline on a wire hanging at the shop, 177 rolls of blue line.
> *



Jerry was the Teacher of my Custom Paint Class I took over the Summer in 09' I messed up my Panel the last couple of days of Class and asked him to do something for me instead. This is what Jerry Airbrushed for me =D I love it Jerry is an awesome guy and an amazing Painter, Airbrusher, and Pinstripper he makes it look so easy lol =)


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 02:20 PM~16236989
> *Jerry was the Teacher of my Custom Paint Class I took over the Summer in 09' I messed up my Panel the last couple of days of Class and asked him to do something for me instead. This is what Jerry Airbrushed for me =D I love it Jerry is an awesome guy and an amazing Painter, Airbrusher, and Pinstripper he makes it look so easy lol =)
> *



Sorry forgot to post the Pic, Here it is =D


----------



## 65rivi

Yup that's Jerry style!



> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 02:21 PM~16237001
> *Sorry forgot to post the Pic, Here it is =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 9 2008, 11:13 PM~10834772
> *Ill start it off,  I love these paint jobs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAAAAMN!!!!!
> 
> The entire ride is awesome :worship:
> 
> *


----------



## BIGSPOOK

anyone have pics of the 1962 chevy impala "TWILIGHT ZONE"?
i love the paint on that car.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 5 2010, 11:11 AM~16190586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pic is just insane! :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jan 14 2010, 06:50 PM~16293053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell ya ,thats a kick ass paint job.
Gotta love Las Vegas,saw it here in Dallas 95 LRM show when it busted out.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

Another Wrapped with Envy


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

Strictly Business, really dug the kandy gold flaked out version


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 16 2010, 04:09 PM~16310657
> *Strictly Business, really dug the kandy gold flaked out version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car has been through a lot of changes, but it's most recent transformation was my favorite, they really went all out with the paint scheme, a completely different style for a lowrider, paint job looks like it belongs on a hot-rod, but they made it work on this car. Changed the way I looked at paint jobs.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> any one know what color this is
> :0  :0


----------



## sixtyduce




----------



## DELGADO74

> any one know what color this is
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> tangerine with a touch of pegan gold :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 06:50 AM~16414198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


liked the other rides you posted Ant-Wan,that caddy is sick , but not sure about this paint, really liked this bomb,its a kick ass ride, just never dug the paint job, always thought a killer paint job would have set it off just right.....


----------



## lowrrico

bad ass


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jan 26 2010, 06:56 AM~16414214-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Wow! :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 07:06 AM~16414240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Freakin' Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 06:56 AM~16414214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah, gotta say this is one of my favs!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 09:51 PM~16434907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not that I don't appreciate your post Ant- but this is best PAINT jobs ever... and some of your choices..... Don't mean any disrespect, but rhinestones? Not necessarily a paint job.


----------



## 65rivi

Yall seen Mr. Cartoon's new '58 painted by Danny D and Buggs? Now THAT is a paint job!










what else is there to say....

photo compliments of Seanzilla.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 07:51 PM~16434907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 someone went to work with the bedazzler


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 4 2010, 01:14 PM~16179584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any fullsize pics of this car


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 29 2010, 10:28 AM~16449944
> *not that I don't appreciate your post Ant- but this is best PAINT jobs ever... and some of your choices..... Don't mean any disrespect, but rhinestones? Not necessarily a paint job.
> *



Yeah I know, I tought it was just special... But of course not a paint job! 
Thank you for your respect

:h5:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 29 2010, 10:35 AM~16450500
> *Yeah I know, I tought it was just special... But of course not a paint job!
> Thank you for your respect
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No problem! NOw this is more like it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## lowrrico

big and bad


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## xXcrEEsXx

One of my favorites was Lifestyle's "Twilight Zone" a 62 impala...remember that one?


----------



## curtiancall

TTT bad ass paint jobs...


----------



## xam916

LOVE THIS FORUM IVE BEEN LEARNING SO MUCH APPRECIATE ALL THE KNOWLEDGE YOU GUYS GOT ON HERE. I WISH SOMEONE FROM SAC,CALI WOULD MENTOR ME ON HOW TO DO CUSTOM PAINT ECT...


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 07:59 AM~16414224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## lowrider-420

Oh...and this juzt too piss u off a little more ...lol


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 25 2010, 07:00 PM~16408605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## kandylac




----------



## Rollin73

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jul 6 2008, 06:42 PM~11024225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tuki

i saw Two Faced at SEMA like 3 yrs ago..and that is by far the sickest paint job ive ever seen.i walked around it twice before i realized it was two schemes..Gomez was a master


----------



## BIG DIRTY

IT WILL BE NICE TO GET MY 66 BACK OUT THERE, PATTERNS, AND SILVER/GOLD LEAFING, ALOT OF PINSTRIPPING


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## brian84corvette

this car wins the grand prize in my eyes for best paint.
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff194/o...RS/IMG_3353.jpg


----------



## DELGADO74

D C 































































































hotobucket.com/albums/qq193/delgado74_photos/lobike4.jpg[/IMG]








































lil bit of everythin, from cars, motorcycles,lo lo bikes, skateboards, strollers, even flasks :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jun 16 2008, 07:41 PM~10883339
> *this guy is bad as hell...the pictures on his website don't do his work justice...check out the 59 drop in the streetlow gallery...
> http://www.lucky7customs.com/mainshop.html
> *


Love the 63 Riviera!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI




----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 2 2008, 08:32 PM~11001511
> *HARD TO TELL BUT ITS FLAKED THE FUCK OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the same one that used to be in the east bay?

I've been trying to find a pic of that car forever. It looks so much better in person.


----------



## big86ben

In my opion This should have been the first car to start off this topic!!!!


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 05:56 AM~16414214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KABEL




----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 12 2008, 08:08 PM~10857643
> *more of my faves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for posting this one man. One of my favorite cars ever


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by ELCODILLA_@Apr 25 2010, 02:45 PM~17296408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fur interior..... LOVE IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 29 2010, 08:15 PM~17346506
> *IT WILL BE NICE TO GET MY 66 BACK OUT THERE, PATTERNS, AND SILVER/GOLD LEAFING, ALOT OF PINSTRIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good dirty ol man


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 4 2010, 12:17 PM~16179607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badda$$


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 4 2010, 01:24 PM~16179669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can anyone tell me what color this is? What bases and candy? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 28 2010, 09:37 AM~17632245
> *In my opion This should have been the first car to start off this topic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## brian84corvette

one of my all time favorite cars ever : dressed to kill


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 25 2010, 05:56 PM~16408568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce

SOME VERY GOOD WORK IN HERE


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 29 2010, 09:44 PM~17645007
> *Can anyone tell me what color this is? What bases and candy? Thank you in advance.
> *


purple :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 29 2010, 10:44 PM~17645007
> *Can anyone tell me what color this is? What bases and candy? Thank you in advance.
> *


Fusha,and or Magenta over silver See "Pura Vida 1950 Plymouth"


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 4 2010, 02:17 AM~17693202
> *Fusha,and or Magenta over silver See "Pura Vida 1950 Plymouth"
> *


Sorry not a drop of magenta on that one and its a pic of the outer limits , not pura vida......The paint has 2 diff bases. there is jumbo silver resin flake as 1 and HOK violet neon for the other. as for the kandies, the tropical punch color is a mix of Violet, pink and just a hint of purple kandies, and the bold outlined patterns are strait violet kandy and outlined with pink kandy...


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 29 2010, 10:44 PM~17645007
> *Can anyone tell me what color this is? What bases and candy? Thank you in advance.
> *


pics always tell a better story......

1st jumbo silver flake,no sealer, no base , just flaked right over the old paint and primer..









taped up a few lines before next base









HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...









Then a mix of Violet,Pink and Purple kandy make the Kandy Tropical Punch......








Finished with some strait Violet and outlines are covered last with pink...









kinda how it went....


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 4 2010, 11:03 PM~17699373
> *pics always tell a better story......
> 
> 1st jumbo silver flake,no sealer, no base , just flaked right over the old paint and primer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taped up a few lines before next base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a mix of Violet,Pink and Purple kandy make the Kandy Tropical Punch......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with some strait Violet and outlines are covered last with pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda how it went....
> *


fucking inspiring!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 4 2010, 09:03 PM~17699373
> *pics always tell a better story......
> 
> 1st jumbo silver flake,no sealer, no base , just flaked right over the old paint and primer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taped up a few lines before next base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a mix of Violet,Pink and Purple kandy make the Kandy Tropical Punch......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with some strait Violet and outlines are covered last with pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda how it went....
> *


 :around: bad a$$ keep blowin' up minds bro.!!!


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

Nice... no wonder 3m changed its fineline tape from the light blue to the dark blue, you used all the light blueline on that bomb, good going Mad One :angry:


----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 29 2010, 03:37 AM~17632245
> *In my opion This should have been the first car to start off this topic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sj_sharx4

DELGADOS CUSTOMS San Jose, CA


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jun 23 2010, 02:55 PM~17868443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DELGADOS CUSTOMS San  Jose, CA
> *


sup mikey


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Apr 23 2010, 02:44 AM~17277735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how these ''patterns'' were created?


----------



## Mr.Eriko

SIDE JOB CUSTOMS


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 30 2010, 09:43 PM~17931511
> *how these ''patterns'' were created?
> *


You tape lace from a fabric store to the car and spray over it.


----------



## ografa




----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 09:06 AM~16414240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 4 2010, 08:03 PM~17699373
> *pics always tell a better story......
> 
> 1st jumbo silver flake,no sealer, no base , just flaked right over the old paint and primer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taped up a few lines before next base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a mix of Violet,Pink and Purple kandy make the Kandy Tropical Punch......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with some strait Violet and outlines are covered last with pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda how it went....
> *


  dammm


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 4 2010, 08:03 PM~17699373
> *pics always tell a better story......
> 
> 1st jumbo silver flake,no sealer, no base , just flaked right over the old paint and primer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taped up a few lines before next base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a mix of Violet,Pink and Purple kandy make the Kandy Tropical Punch......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with some strait Violet and outlines are covered last with pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda how it went....
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 4 2010, 08:03 PM~17699373
> *pics always tell a better story......
> 
> 1st jumbo silver flake,no sealer, no base , just flaked right over the old paint and primer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taped up a few lines before next base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a mix of Violet,Pink and Purple kandy make the Kandy Tropical Punch......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with some strait Violet and outlines are covered last with pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda how it went....
> *


that's bad ass 

shit load of work though


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 03:14 PM~17936335
> *You tape lace from a fabric store to the car and spray over it.
> *




that's original, I have one pic of that kind of pattern


----------



## Ant-Wan

alright..... maybe 2


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 4 2010, 08:03 PM~17699373
> *pics always tell a better story......
> 
> 1st jumbo silver flake,no sealer, no base , just flaked right over the old paint and primer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taped up a few lines before next base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a mix of Violet,Pink and Purple kandy make the Kandy Tropical Punch......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with some strait Violet and outlines are covered last with pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda how it went....
> *



:thumbsup: Would you be interested in painting my truck? Let me know, I have started the rebuild. Just not sure who is going to paint it. :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Eriko

:uh:


----------



## Fonzoh

:drama:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 10 2010, 10:40 PM~18014460
> *:thumbsup:  Would you be interested in painting my truck? Let me know, I have started the rebuild. Just not sure who is going to paint it. :dunno:
> *


very kool, let me know what your thinking on it....


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 5 2010, 04:03 AM~17699373
> *pics always tell a better story......
> 
> 
> taped up a few lines before next base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## 86bluemcLS

My all time fav is the santana 64 cleanest car of them all hands down


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 28 2010, 10:37 AM~17632245
> *In my opion This should have been the first car to start off this topic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS THE BEST PAINT JOB I EVER SEEN SANTANA 64 DONT COME CLOSE!!!!!!!


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 28 2010, 09:37 AM~17632245
> *In my opion This should have been the first car to start off this topic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Agreed


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 29 2010, 08:40 AM~16450052
> *Yall seen Mr. Cartoon's new '58 painted by Danny D and Buggs? Now THAT is a paint job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what else is there to say....
> 
> photo compliments of Seanzilla.
> *


----------



## CustomMachines

2 of my favs


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by nenothenacrious_@Jul 11 2008, 03:49 AM~11055592
> *there it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 props to the doc...


----------



## hi_ryder

i saw a pic of this earlier in the thread, voodoo lounge was pretty tight...


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 23 2010, 12:24 AM~18119774
> *THIS IS THE BEST PAINT JOB I EVER SEEN SANTANA 64 DONT COME CLOSE!!!!!!!
> *


It cant be said any better


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Sep 7 2010, 03:55 AM~18504536
> *2 of my favs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## st1984




----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Sep 26 2010, 11:23 PM~18670495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## ghost2009

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Apr 22 2010, 11:47 PM~17277748
> *Oh...and this juzt too piss u off a little more ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snaps!!... he got the bling down tho..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

perfect score 58.. one of the best


----------



## DELGADO74

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## SouthTexasCustom




----------



## SouthTexasCustom




----------



## KABEL




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

alott of great paintwork, this is one of my fav paint jobs.


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## KandyPainted

Delgado customs takes the cake imo


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 26 2010, 04:18 PM~18914595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ssconnect

the one and only BULLET EDITION


----------



## ssconnect

[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## Slo-ride

> _Originally posted by ssconnect_@Oct 27 2010, 05:19 PM~18924964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one and only BULLET EDITION
> *


 
Gypsy Rose & Santana are classic.........

This one is very kool ss, nice going !!!
....... and the rest of the car ???? :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Aloha, Ric


----------



## cali




----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 23 2010, 12:24 AM~18119774
> *THIS IS THE BEST PAINT JOB I EVER SEEN SANTANA 64 DONT COME CLOSE!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 12 2008, 05:08 PM~10857643
> *more of my faves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Like These One Looks Good Homie!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

>











[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
WOW........ :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

>











[/quote]
[/quote]
WOW........ :wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]
x64


----------



## Airborne

Naming a "Best" paint job is fucking impossible. Lifestyles back in the day had THE paint jobs. Vivid, colorfull and acid trip creative. Rob Vanderslice in the early 90's took the patterns, flake and multi color paint jobs to a whole other planet. Bobby Madrids Monte was and is one of my favorite cars mainly because of that sick ass paint job. 

I tout Rob often and I have to admit some of that comes from me being New Mexican but most of my enthusiasm comes from the fact that he pretty much invented the style he uses and because of him there are painters out there who are being so creative and innovative that there is really no such thing as a "same ol'" paint job.


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Oct 24 2010, 08:21 PM~18897573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## toto

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ssconnect




----------



## ssconnect




----------



## ssconnect




----------



## ssconnect

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 30 2010, 11:07 PM~18950523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS FUCKER IS BAD ASS TO.


----------



## mister smiley

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 3 2008, 12:49 AM~11002774
> *your right work 11 weeks to finish half a truck whats a paint job now a days a week? lol my polish cost enough to paint a fleet of rides.. all work done by hand no power tools .
> ....real g's get it done haters do what they can.....
> *


shit I can do that shit in 30 min or less some one needs to learn how to polish
:thumbsdown:


----------



## mister smiley

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Sep 7 2010, 05:55 AM~18504536
> *2 of my favs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the blue one is sick. had one of thoughs. never got to do it up. now i now what it looks like. thanks for posting pics :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/252/5074536938_587850b4d1.jpg

my homie dom can though down on some candy paint jobs.


----------



## mister smiley

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i76/Renz...10/DSC_0260.jpg
the hulk is a sick paint job to.don by rob


----------



## mister smiley

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm317/l...haterproof2.jpg
the car is fuckin sick. i'm glad i got to help out on hater proof.


----------



## mister smiley

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/676A0098.JPG
the paint job on this car was nice untill this happened.


----------



## mister smiley

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/676A0098.JPG
the paint job on this car was nice untill this happened.


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 23 2010, 06:09 PM~19146620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 9 2010, 07:10 PM~19287198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74+Nov 23 2010, 08:09 PM~19146620-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELGADO74_@Dec 9 2010, 08:10 PM~19287198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by ssconnect_@Nov 3 2010, 08:54 PM~18979687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This ride is out of fucking control.


----------



## 65chevyman

is that perfect scoree in those pics on flat bed


----------



## SPOOK82

>











[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
I LOVE THIS PAINT JOB 
KILLING EM


----------



## Guest

>











[/quote]
[/quote]
I LOVE THIS PAINT JOB 
KILLING EM 
[/quote]
x2


----------



## topdown59

CHERRY 64, JOE GETS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister smiley

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Dec 12 2010, 10:31 PM~19308471
> *is that perfect scoree in those pics on flat bed
> *


he rolled it comin back from the vages show.


----------



## Wicked Man

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 23 2010, 07:09 PM~19146620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sg226

My personal fav.. Like how the graphics are simple, straight and clean. Especially the ghost patterns.


----------



## sg226

IDK if any1 has mentioned but Mario DeAlba Jr. w/ the Fonzy murals


----------



## sg226

Top painters I know of; any particular order.

Mario Gomez (R.I.P.)
Steve Deman
Danny D
Rob Vanderslice
Willie Olea
Buggs Ochoa
Walt Prey + Bugs (AZ)-Pinstripes


----------



## MISTER ED

*PERSONALLY ANYTHING FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB*


----------



## playboi13

ttt


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

big86ben said:


> In my opion This should have been the first car to start off this topic!!!!



I'm with you homie. just about everything in this thread is a jaw dropper but Gypsy is special.


----------



## hurnd8

Does anyone know the of this 64?


----------



## EXECUTION




----------



## hurnd8

Does anyone know the color of colombian rose from lifestyle cc?


----------



## antdogbrownsociety




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## pena65

I GIVE HIM PRAPAS ESE 64 ESTAVA CHINGON 

HERES MINE I SHOWED IT THE SAME TIME HE WAS IN VEGAS BUT MINE ROLLED 2011 THAT CARO WAS CHINGON HERES MINE SHOW & TELL


----------



## pena65

I THINK MINE HANGS WITH THE RESTOF THEM IT WAS A CHINGON PAINT JOB TO I SPENT OVER 10000$$$$$$


----------



## pena65

IT happens 2 the best of us Fuk it!


----------



## chavalin

i did this one in the late 90s or early 2000 some of my best work


----------



## chavalin

and also this one


----------



## CustomMachines

chavalin said:


> View attachment 952298
> i did this one in the late 90s or early 2000 some of my best work


then post up some more :yes:


----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin




----------



## impalaish63

Southside players to the day is still clean!!!


----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin

ithink these car can be with some of these in here


----------



## chavalin




----------



## bodyman1979

that's what I like to see....drivin a turntable car on the streets! 



































CHERRY 64, JOE GETS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------

